# Aphrodite Kidded!!



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Aphrodite kidded with twin girls at about 2-3 today! I wasn't there for the kidding (We were out buying grain) but when I got there the babies were already all fluffy,dry and nursing. She was a FF so I'm so proud. The girls are gorgeous and so colorful, my first Tex kids! Aphrodite's udder is really capacious and globular. It's really nice for a FF and I cannot wait to get her into the show ring! 
















One of the doelings..

The other doeling.. theres another (not really better) picture on my website, Lol!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute kiddos  Congrats on the girls!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The best kind of kidding, when you have to go someplace come bacvk & she has done her job. Congrats on the cute lil fluffies!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Adorable!!! Congrats!! Got any pics of Aphrodite's udder for us to drool over?


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Great nothing like twin does .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

What a good mama, all by herself and girls!! Congrats, they are sweeties.


----------

